# New Buck?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I just found a 100% paint Boer buck that is 2 1/2 years old for $200. I feel like this is a really good deal, the owners paid $450 for him! I want to go look at him so bad, but I cant bring him home right now because the buck that I borrowed from my friend is still here & tonight I was informed they don't want him back when he said they would. I love helpimg out my friends but I said he could stay here for 3 months and thats all. He needs to go... :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a difficult one.... :hug: 

You know... I would insist on them taking him back...as that was the agreement.... and...you need to get that buck you have your eye on .... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah, I just feel like a bad friend because he is going through a divorce and doesnt really have a place for him.  The thing is...I don't either and I dont want to be selfish but this isn't what I signed up for. I took this goat and have paid to feed it, work it, and everything else without charging him a dime. He was used on one of my does, but I have put more into him than it was worth..


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I would just tell him that you found a buck that you really like, but don't have the room to house two bucks. Tell him you really appreciate him letting you use his buck but he will either need to come and get him by ________. 
If he doesn't have a place to put him or doesn't have the time to take care of him then he needs to sell him. You aren't running a free boarding facility and it sounds like you have already gone above and beyond to help him. There comes a point when you're are just being taken advantage of.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah...thats what I was thinking. Thanks for your opinion! I feel bad, but its just what I have to do for my herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry your friend is going through a divorce, but it sounds like he is in no position to have a buck. I am all for helping friends, but keeping a buck is hard enough, I couldn't imagine trying to keep someone elses buck and feeding them for a long period of time. See if your friend will sell, or list the buck for lease to a good farm? Let him know that you are planning to get a buck, and you can't keep his buck there anymore. If you've had him for a while, then it's not like this is an abrupt thing. If he couldn't take care of the buck 3 months or so ago, and can't take him on now, whose to say he can take him on 3 months from now? It sounds like the buck needs to go to a farm where he can be of use and not just something you are pouring feed and hay and time into and not getting anything in return.


----------

